# Unterschied zwischen Tomcat und Application Server?



## Sergeant_Pepper (18. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

habe eben bei Wikipedia nach Application Server gesucht, um mir den Unterschied zu einem Servlet-Container (Tomcat) klarzumachen. Aber die Erklärung dort reicht mir nicht, oder ich habe sie nicht verstanden.

Kann mir das jemand erklären?

Ich habe Einsteiger-Erfahrung mit Servlets, JSP und XML.


----------



## ARadauer (18. Sep 2009)

Servlet und jsp dafür reicht ein Servlet Container. Willst du zb EJB verwenden brauchst du einen App Server.


----------



## musiKk (18. Sep 2009)

Och, dazu reicht auch ein EJB-Container, der in den Tomcat eingebunden wird (oder auch alleine läuft, je nach Anforderung). Was ich bisher unter einem Application Server verstanden habe, ist eine große API (bzw. eine Sammlung vieler), die verschiedensten Anforderungen auf verschiedensten Schichten gerecht wird.
Tomcat allein liefert JSP/Servlets. Wenn eine Datenbank dazu soll, muss man sich selbst kümmern. Transaktionen? Ebenso. Sicherheit? Auch. JDNI? Nix gibts. Tomcat + EJB dürfte aber schon einiges erschlagen.
Ein Application Server liefert alles aus einer Hand, das ganze Zusammengefrickel entfällt. Meist gibt es dazu ein zentrales System zur Steuerung, Überwachung und Konfiguration; eine Webgui oder eine Konsole.

Ich denke, die Bezeichnung an sich ist nicht so starr, dass man sagen kann, hier geht jetzt ein Application Server los und wenn Feature X fehlt, ists plötzlich keiner mehr. Auf Java bezogen könnte man vielleicht sagen, dass eine JavaEE-Implementierung ein Application Server ist.


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (19. Sep 2009)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Servlet und jsp dafür reicht ein Servlet Container. Willst du zb EJB verwenden ...





musiKk hat gesagt.:


> Och, dazu reicht auch ein EJB-Container, der in den Tomcat eingebunden wird (oder auch alleine läuft, je nach Anforderung). Was ich bisher unter einem Application Server verstanden habe...



Bis hier erst mal "Danke"


----------

